# PB Focus ST



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

I took this set last month of my mates performance blue ST3


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

great pics 

but dam, thats got some serious orange peel :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

can you please resize those? They're enormous.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> can you please resize those? They're enormous.


Yep please do.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

:lol:Is there any way you can get these a bit bigger?


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

NickTB said:


> :lol:Is there any way you can get these a bit bigger?


Get a bigger resolution display!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

LOL a 42" screen should do it!

Seriously, they are great pics of a great car. You just can't appreciate it!


----------



## snellfish (Feb 11, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> great pics
> 
> but dam, *thats got some serious orange peel *:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


i thought that, has it had a re-spray? also you need to clean above rear number plate.:thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

NickTB said:


> LOL a 42" screen should do it!
> 
> Seriously, they are great pics of a great car. You just can't appreciate it!


Images work fine on my 22inch monitor at work and home running 1680x1050 resolution, but I can resize them if I must...



snellfish said:


> i thought that, has it had a re-spray? also you need to clean above rear number plate.:thumb:


No respray, it's my Canon 5D MkII highlighting all the detail :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Thanks to the enormous size of the pictures, it shows you need to get onto Ebay and get your self a pair of Envy Detailing brushes. 

These would sort out the areas you missed such as above the number plate 

Other than that great result :thumb: (the size of the pictures show the rest is spotless :lol


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Thanks to the enormous size of the pictures, it shows you need to get onto Ebay and get your self a pair of Envy Detailing brushes.
> 
> These would sort out the areas you missed such as above the number plate
> 
> Other than that great result :thumb: (the size of the pictures show the rest is spotless :lol


I didn't detail this, just photography and hi mate it's Dave from www.focusstoc.com


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

byngmeister said:


> I didn't detail this, just photography and hi mate it's Dave from www.focusstoc.com


Righto, I'm off to tell Dave to get his **** over to Ebay and get himself a pair of Envy detailing brushes for the parts he missed such as above the number plates. (and breath) :lol:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Righto, I'm off to tell Dave to get his **** over to Ebay and get himself a pair of Envy detailing brushes for the parts he missed such as above the number plates. (and breath) :lol:


No, I mean I'm Dave lol byngmeister London & SE rep from focusstoc.com the ST is Johnc01932 car.


----------

